# Which internet browser do you use?



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm just curious as to what internet browsers SASers primarily use. Boredom I guess. 

I primarily use Firefox but I briefly trialled Microsoft Edge to determine whether or not it is a suitable replacement to Firefox for my purposes. A couple of things I've observed are that while MS Edge is pretty and the interface is nice, it is still noticeably slower than Firefox. It also does not have that function that Firefox (and maybe Chrome?) have where you can right click on the back button to bring down a list of pages that you have been to in the current tab, so you don't have to keep keeping the back button until you get to the page you want. Edge also uses a lot of RAM. I guess that is attributable to the fact that it's 64 bit while Firefox and Chrome are 32 bit. Edge also has this possible glitch where music from YouTube becomes distorted when another tab is hanging. Firefox is the clear winner is almost every way. I do like Edge's autocorrect though.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Firefox...

I used Chrome for awhile but then it started to ****ing destroy my RAM. One YouTube video took up 100% of my CPU usage and the browser would eventually crash because of that...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

iCod said:


> Firefox...
> 
> I used Chrome for awhile but then it started to ****ing destroy my RAM. One YouTube video took up 100% of my CPU usage and the browser would eventually crash because of that...


Out of curiousity, what are/were your PC specs?

Tbh Firefox is just the *best *browser. Edge is better than IE of course but it still doesn't seem to compare in ways other than design. Plus Edge has no adblock (yet). Yeah I'm just going to go ahead and switch back to Firefox now.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

ShatteredGlass said:


> Out of curiousity, what are/were your PC specs?
> 
> Tbh Firefox is just the *best *browser. Edge is better than IE of course but it still doesn't seem to compare in ways other than design. Plus Edge has no adblock (yet). Yeah I'm just going to go ahead and switch back to Firefox now.


Yeah I got exicted for Edge but then realized there was no ad-block. That basically is an immense deal breaker when picking a browser.

My specs? Well try not to laugh, I have a ****ty old laptop.
4 gigs of ram
2.20 gigahertz dual core processor


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

iCod said:


> Yeah I got exicted for Edge but then realized there was no ad-block. That basically is an immense deal breaker when picking a browser.
> 
> My specs? Well try not to laugh, I have a ****ty old laptop.
> 4 gigs of ram
> 2.20 gigahertz dual core processor


I feel like Edge might be very fast on a PC with more than 4 GB of RAM, since it's 64 bit. My PC only has 2 GB of ram and a 2.58 GHz dual core CPU.

Apparently Adblock will be available as soon as extension support is added to Edge.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Chrome. I tried to be a hipster, I really did. But Opera gradually stopped loading pages half the time. Infinite loading times for no apparent reason. IE is horrible for SAS (though it might be the ads, which I don't block on IE) and downloading stuff is a pain: IE doesn't remember the last download location unless you use the same tab. And if you're like me, you have like 20 tabs open when you're browsing po- uh, poems. Yeah.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Chrome


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I've settled with Chrome for a long time now and I've never really encountered any problems using it. I've tried Firefox & Opera in the past but neither were quite cutting it for me.


----------



## TommyW (May 14, 2015)

Been using Opera for the last 10 years.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

Firefox on my desktop in Windows 7, Opera on my laptop in Linux.


----------



## WonderVixen (Aug 2, 2015)

Chrome on Laptop, Firefox on PC. 

I don't know if it's just my PC but I noticed that whenever I download something on Firefox it's faster then when I do it on Chrome.


----------



## ShyLion (Jul 25, 2015)

Safari on both my Mac and iPhone. Super fast and works seamlessly between desktop and phone.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

LawfulStupid said:


> But Opera gradually stopped loading pages half the time. Infinite loading times for no apparent reason.


Yeah, Opera's rendering engine was terrible. The switch to WebKit was inevitable, but I'm disappointed they ditched all of the browser's unique features when they made the change.

I used Opera for years until they ruined the browser. Tab stacking and the convenience of private tabs (rather than windows) are what made it stand out, but now it's just a lesser-featured copy of Chrome.

Which is why I've switched to Chrome.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Chrome, because each of my businesses are built around their own google account, and I work mainly in the cloud. It makes it easy to switch back and forth between projects.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chrome, works the best for me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Lol @ Internet Explorer

I use Chrome, Firefox always seemed too laggy to me. I've used Safari with apple devices as well, other than running fast, I didn't see anything great about it. I always hate when you have to access a database that is ONLY compatible with IE. IE always asks me "set as default browser??" "PLEASEE??"


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I usually change between Firefox and Chrome. I'm currently using Firefox. Haven't used Internet Explorer for years.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Noca said:


> Lol @ Internet Explorer
> 
> I use Chrome, Firefox always seemed too laggy to me. I've used Safari with apple devices as well, other than running fast, I didn't see anything great about it. I always hate when you have to access a database that is ONLY compatible with IE. IE always asks me "set as default browser??" "PLEASEE??"


Windows 10 comes with a replacement for IE, I can't remember what it's called though, and don't know if it's any good. Probably just IE under a new name.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Noca said:


> Lol @ Internet Explorer
> 
> I use Chrome, Firefox always seemed too laggy to me. I've used Safari with apple devices as well, other than running fast, I didn't see anything great about it. I always hate when you have to access a database that is ONLY compatible with IE. IE always asks me "set as default browser??" "PLEASEE??"


Even in Windows 10 Internet Explorer 11 is available within Microsoft Edge for backwards compatibility purposes. Luckily it doesn't ask you to set it as your default browser.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

ShatteredGlass said:


> Even in Windows 10 Internet Explorer 11 is available within Microsoft Edge for backwards compatibility purposes. Luckily it doesn't ask you to set it as your default browser.


Ah, Edge, that was it, lol.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Out of the Ashes said:


> Ah, Edge, that was it, lol.


In case anybody interpreted what I said incorrectly, I meant that IE is available within MS Edge. It's still a completely separate program from Edge. There is an option in the Edge menu that says "open with Internet Explorer".


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

chrome. It's crazy how bad IE has gotten over the years.


----------



## moory (May 26, 2015)

Chrome and sometimes Firefox


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Chrome. I've been using it for a long while now and I love it. I can't see myself switching to anything thing else in the future.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I use almost all of them.. Disappointed with all of them.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Firefox... love the fox!


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> its essential, how would you download other browsers?


curl


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Firefox since 2004 don't remember now why i started using it but i like that its open source and has loads of add ons.

this is my homepage https://startpage.com/


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Google Chrome


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Google Chrome although once microsoft edge gets adblock, I will give it another try and compare.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

How many of you guys are on Windows 10?


----------



## hatred89 (Nov 6, 2014)

Been using Chrome for a long time but I'm trying out Opera atm.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Chrome. I had firefox for like a year in 2012, but i dont remember the difference between them. I dont even understand the differences between any browsers. No clue. All i know is that chrome has worked perfectly and if i remember it correctly, firefox was slower and uglier.


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

I use chrome.
I also have maxhton browser installed, but it's slow as **** and i'm too lazy to remove it.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

Out of the Ashes said:


> Windows 10 comes with a replacement for IE, I can't remember what it's called though, and don't know if it's any good. Probably just IE under a new name.


Edge.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Chrome on laptop
Firefox on Android
IE at work (it's a very old version too)


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

ShatteredGlass said:


> How many of you guys are on Windows 10?


I just got Windows 10 Enterprise RTM Build 10240 ISO. Haven't installed it yet though.

I've been using Enterprise Technical Preview.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Out of the Ashes said:


> I just got Windows 10 Enterprise RTM Build 10240 ISO. Haven't installed it yet though.
> 
> I've been using Enterprise Technical Preview.


Did you have to pay for that version?


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

ShatteredGlass said:


> Did you have to pay for that version?


You can only get this version on bittorrent, unless you build and sell computers. For the ones Microsoft is giving away, you have to have an enterprise edition of the previous OS to get an upgrade to 10 Enterprise. This one can do a fresh install on any computer.

You also have to use an activator called KMSpico after you install it though, so it depends what you're OK with doing. I don't have much pity for Microsoft. It is a lifetime activation too. Not one of those 90 day then repeat things. And uploaded by a well trusted source, so no malware.

I couldn't help myself lol.


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Firefox.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Firefox.

Burn the Chrome-loving heretics!


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> its essential, how would you download other browsers?


from command line


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> well thats some next level sh!t most people cant do
> is it possible from windows cmd?


Allegedly it is.

http://www.mattsilverman.com/2013/0...a-web-browser-using-windows-command-line.html

http://www.mattsilverman.com/2009/06/how-to-download-firefox-without-a-web-browser.html

I might try this next time. Must be less pain in the *** than using internet explorer.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I use chrome cause it's shiny.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I use chrome cause it's shiny.


The irony here is that the Chrome logo used to be shiny, but now it's more matte.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

ShatteredGlass said:


> Did you have to pay for that version?





Out of the Ashes said:


> You can only get this version on bittorrent, unless you build and sell computers. For the ones Microsoft is giving away, you have to have an enterprise edition of the previous OS to get an upgrade to 10 Enterprise. This one can do a fresh install on any computer.
> 
> You also have to use an activator called KMSpico after you install it though, so it depends what you're OK with doing. I don't have much pity for Microsoft. It is a lifetime activation too. Not one of those 90 day then repeat things. And uploaded by a well trusted source, so no malware.
> 
> I couldn't help myself lol.


This actually turned out to be a nightmare. It activated itself upon installation, so I knew right away that it wasn't the pure leaked OEM ISO. He obviously added the activator to it. But I figured maybe he was just trying to be nice. Then about 24 hours into setting it up I noticed some adware, and then I'm pretty sure the dude was remotely accessing my laptop with a remote assistance program he had added, because my computer started shutting down randomly and doing other weird things. This guy had a good rep on a bittorrent site too. What is wrong with people today.

I think I'm going to turn my laptops into Google Linux Chromebooks since they're open source and you know they aren't hiding things. Also I can download it free from legit sources and it's still free. I here it's pretty fast too. It actually seems better than Windows for cloud based web and mobile app development. Also for Google Cloud based business development.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Chrome. I was having problems with Flash crashing all the time with Firefox. Now I'm having problems with Chrome taking 500000 years to start up.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Usually Chrome but I sometimes dabble with Godzilla Firefox.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I use chrome cause it's shiny.


 I use mercury because it causes brain damage.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I use mercury because it causes brain damage.


I was kidding and i do suck at humor. But i see what you did there.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I have used Chrome since it first came out in Beta over 5 years ago. I have tried using other browsers in the past just to test, but none of them match the performance. If I had to use a different one, it would probably be Opera or Firefox.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I use Safari on my Mac, but Chrome on the PC.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

Firefox. Excellent performance, low resource usage, god-like addons, respects your privacy. There is literally no reason to use any other browser.


----------

